# Thanks For Your Prayers About This Last Lord's Day



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought our pastor preched a fine message on the 4th commandment and the people recieved it well. Here is a link to the message. Would appreciate your comments.

Audio — Wilderness Road Baptist


----------

